# Have You Ever Seen Cocobolo Like This?



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 23, 2014)

Was searching eBay looking window shopping, and saw these pen blanks. Really spectacular looking, and unlike any Cocobolo I have ever seen before.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Straight-Me...ultDomain_0&hash=item35d502d713#ht_916wt_1111

Ever see any like this?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah think I'm going to pass on that bid


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 23, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Yeah think I'm going to pass on that bid



LOL -- why do you think I posted it on here before the auction is over? I have no intent of paying that much, despite how awesome it looks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2014)

And it will keep going up


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 23, 2014)

one of my fb friends is selling them. They have the colors of cocobolo but i agree they are in a strange pattern. I will also take a pass on that price. By the time that auction is over the blanks may end up selling for more than i could sell a whole pen for! lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2014)

mja979 said:


> Yes. I have some like this.


Don't start posting them for sale Marcus please don't or I'll be homeless

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Fret440 (Apr 23, 2014)

They look like some of the Indian Rosewood pictures from the hobbithouse site... but no, I have not seen any like that.

Jacob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 23, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Don't start posting them for sale Marcus please don't or I'll be homeless


if that happens you can come live with me as long as you bring your wood and tools!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'd definitely pick some up if the price was reasonable -- but it's not. :)


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 23, 2014)

I have one piece like that that is about 3 inches long. I have some a really pale orange but definitely nothing else that light.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2014)

mja979 said:


> I trimmed some off and practicaly gave them away.


Well if you want to "give" them away. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2014)

mja979 said:


> ...guess mine is more orange than I remembered.


We don't believe you at all. What no pictures

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 23, 2014)

i can get coco like that its probably fresh cut and thats explains the purple because after a few hours the purple turns more brown


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 23, 2014)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes. The Mexican is way more colorful than others. But like all Cocobolo it darkens with age and exposure to sunlight. Because of the lighter and higher contrast colors in the Mexican the degrade seems more apparent. These are pics of a PM I did about 8 years ago. The colors when I turned it were very similar to those in the Ebay listing posted above. This is what it looks like today...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 25, 2014)

I like the stuff that is already pretty dark with a reddish tint. So far that seems to be staying very pretty. I wish I could get a good pic. Guess I'll have to try in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2014)

there really is no preventing the color change oxygen and uv will find its way in. stabilizing helps a bit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 8, 2014)

Just cut a cocobolo call blank like that one side shows the color when fresh cut. And then you can see what it looks like aged on the others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2014)

$91 for 4 pen blanks. That's got to be some kind of record.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

